# Ass Fucking



## weldingman (Apr 22, 2010)

Who's in and Who's out, *im in*


----------



## irontime (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in AND out....and repeat


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Who's in and Who's out, *im in*


 
you shall now be known as _Sir BumCleaver _


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 22, 2010)

Need to make sure of something before I declare.  Are we talking about females?  I mean HUMAN females.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 22, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Need to make sure of something before I declare.  Are we talking about females?  I mean HUMAN females.



Why is this important?


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Why is this important?



Because I draw the line at males of any species.  As far as anal exploration, I mean.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

I love Butt sex!


----------



## toothache (Apr 22, 2010)

I like to stick it in my gf's butt.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 22, 2010)

mehh... Not really for or against. If she needs it in there why the hell not.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2010)

i absolutely will not date a guy that won't do anal.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i absolutely will not date a guy that won't do anal.


 Neither will susan saney


----------



## weldingman (Apr 22, 2010)

umm love the little wing


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

Susan NEEDS Anal!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 22, 2010)

Backscuttling is fun when it's clean....I've had my whiteout pen turn into a brown marker a few times...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 22, 2010)

backstrokin through a sea of degenerate ecstasy
restrictive forces yield to my endoscopy,
riddle of the Sphincter
let me go deeper
to the hilt
seed is spilt
on unfertile ground
then she makes a funny sound....


----------



## FMJ (Apr 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i absolutely will not date a guy that won't do anal.


 
Wait... Just to be clear here... you mean a guy who won't allow *YOU* to insert things in *HIS* ass... Don't you!


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, oh my lordy... So Little Wing fucks other men in the ass? A bit odd if you ask me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 22, 2010)

ALL IN ( 9 1/2 inches) some like it some do not


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Why is this important?


 Thats like asking is A BJ (head) important? just watch a movie called

I love you man.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Backscuttling is fun when it's clean....I've had my whiteout pen turn into a brown marker a few times...


 
 . .  this has happened to the capt's fishstick as well . . deserving of a donkey punch followed by a dirty sanchez


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Wait... Just to be clear here... you mean a guy who won't allow *YOU* to insert things in *HIS* ass... Don't you!



i have received mostly but with the aid of a strap on i also have delivered. i like in girl on girl scenes when a woman is using a strap on on another chick and she goes for the ass... some straight men like to be plundered there too, i'm game.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I'd let Mrs. Roids Plunder my ass if she gives me another amazing foot job


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2010)

google nicole24 for foot job vids

footfetish footjobs sexy feet toes Nicole 24 shoejobs beautiful women girls pantyhose high heels


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> google nicole24 for foot job vids
> 
> footfetish footjobs sexy feet toes Nicole 24 shoejobs beautiful women girls pantyhose high heels



Little Wing, you little vixen, you.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 22, 2010)

I like when she squirts while getting plowed in the keester.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i have received mostly but with the aid of a strap on i also have delivered. i like in girl on girl scenes when a woman is using a strap on on another chick and she goes for the ass... some straight men like to be plundered there too, i'm game.


 
I hear ya my anal baby, fuck my ass all night


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I like when she squirts while getting plowed in the keester.


No you don't, you're just trying to fit in....


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 23, 2010)

maniclion said:
			
		

> No you don't, you're just trying to fit in....



Well... I just like when she squirts accross the room.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm all in for the dirtiness, wife is not big on it though...


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 23, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I'm all in for the dirtiness, wife is not big on it though...



Mix in a little ecstasy and some good porn.....



at least that's what I heard helps.


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Who's in and Who's out, *im in*


Ass sex is for gay men. I love vagina but your desire for the rectum is your choice. 


Good to see gay men here like you standing up for what you love.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 23, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Mix in a little ecstasy and some good porn.....
> 
> 
> 
> at least that's what I heard helps.



I might just try that, pm me personal experiences...


----------



## weldingman (Apr 23, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Ass sex is for gay men. I love vagina but your desire for the rectum is your choice.
> 
> 
> Good to see gay men here like you standing up for what you love.


 

Ass sex is for men, hahaha Your such a fucking retard, now go make me something to eat bitch, i'm hungry


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea, go put together a sammy for me and Chosen one!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> neither will susan saney



:d


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2010)

weldingman said:


> *Ass sex is for men*, hahaha Your such a fucking retard, now go make me something to eat bitch, i'm hungry


So you do it with men. Well good for you.

Go eat so you have more energy to inflict ass pain on your boyfriend.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 23, 2010)

*I am the light and the way*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

I AM THE ALPHA AND THE OMEGA>>>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

OMEGA 3


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Goddamn it* will you guys keep it down please I'm try'n ta


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2010)

I never cared for it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Ass sex is for gay men. I love vagina but your desire for the rectum is your choice.
> 
> 
> Good to see gay men here like you standing up for what you love.



Dude, it can not possibly be ghey when it's a man delivering it to a chick.  Clearly some sour grapes here.  Either you've just never had the pleasure of a woman letting you go backdoor or this talk is bringing back some disturbing childhood memories of Uncle Chester the molester.

I've only done it once and frankly, it wasn't anything to write home about.  I'd have prolly liked it more if I could've observed from behind or if she'd let me drop my load in there.  It was fun watching her stroke herself off though whilst she was riding me in her ass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I'm all in for the dirtiness, wife is not big on it though...


Off subject.... Mudge, I have known you for how long?  This is the first time I heard you were married.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 24, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Mix in a little ecstasy and some good porn.....
> 
> 
> 
> at least that's what I heard helps.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Mix in a little ecstasy and some good porn.....
> 
> 
> 
> at least that's what I heard helps.



That paints a super sweet picture.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Mix in a little ecstasy and some good porn.....
> 
> 
> 
> at least that's what I heard helps.


 

 . . . . . . . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

Robert said:


> I never cared for it.


 
VAGINA?


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> *Dude, it can not possibly be ghey when it's a man delivering it to a chick.*  Clearly some sour grapes here.  Either you've just never had the pleasure of a woman letting you go backdoor or this talk is bringing back some disturbing childhood memories of Uncle Chester the molester.
> 
> I've only done it once and frankly, it wasn't anything to write home about.  I'd have prolly liked it more if I could've observed from behind or if she'd let me drop my load in there.  It was fun watching her stroke herself off though whilst she was riding me in her ass.


It all depends on how big her dick is son.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

We need 2nd thread.  Would any of yous allow a chick to strap one on and give it to you up the hershey highway if she was willing to do whatever you wanted afterward?  Be honest!

I'll be honest.  If it meant a 3sum with another chick were on the horizon, guaranteed, I just might.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We need 2nd thread.  Would any of yous allow a chick to strap one on and give it to you up the hershey highway if she was willing to do whatever you wanted afterward?  Be honest!
> 
> I'll be honest.  If it meant a 3sum with another chick were on the horizon, guaranteed, I just might.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We need 2nd thread. Would any of yous allow a chick to strap one on and give it to you up the hershey highway if she was willing to do whatever you wanted afterward? Be honest!
> 
> I'll be honest. If it meant a 3sum with another chick were on the horizon, guaranteed, I just might.


 
FUCK NO


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

You were the first one to chime in insisting that you wouldn't.  We know what that means.  Thanks for the honesty.  GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2010)

I get it up the ass all the time... Sometimes Jay hits my prostate and i load comes shooting out my weener.. What a rush!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We need 2nd thread.  Would any of yous allow a chick to strap one on and give it to you up the hershey highway if she was willing to do whatever you wanted afterward?  Be honest!
> 
> I'll be honest.  If it meant a 3sum with another chick were on the horizon, guaranteed, I just might.





you'd be surprised how many guys will even without the do anything you want after deal.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> you'd be surprised how many guys will even without the do anything you want after deal.


 

Sounds like you've been with alot of freaky guys.......Congrats


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

Funny how Alfonse was the first to speak up this time!  What might we infer from this?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

I've had a finger (or two) up there during oral, but no plastic or fleshy objects.  It wasn't all that good tho, cuz she was asian and had really small fingers.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2010)

toothache said:


> I like to stick it in my gf's butt.


me too. But she said I did it better.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Thats like asking is A BJ (head) important? just watch a movie called
> 
> I love you man.......



Dude, you know I meant why is it important that it be a HUMAN female right?  That seems to have gotten lost.



Mudge said:


> I'm all in for the dirtiness, wife is not big on it though...



So how do you avoid that?  I heard porn stars do an enema beforehand or something.



Robert said:


> I never cared for it.





GearsMcGilf said:


> I've only done it once and frankly, it wasn't anything to write home about.



Wow.  Two men in one thread saying they don't/didn't like anal.  I'm gonna go play the lottery.



GearsMcGilf said:


> We need 2nd thread.  Would any of yous allow a chick to strap one on and give it to you up the hershey highway if she was willing to do whatever you wanted afterward?  Be honest!
> 
> I'll be honest.  If it meant a 3sum with another chick were on the horizon, guaranteed, I just might.



I have been trying to get the hubby on this.  Any suggestions?  If he does it to me, I'm entitled to turnabout, right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2010)

IT. JUST. WONT. FIT!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 26, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Wow.  Two men in one thread saying they don't/didn't like anal.  I'm gonna go play the lottery.
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get the hubby on this.  Any suggestions?  If he does it to me, I'm entitled to turnabout, right?



I didn't mean that I don't like anal.  But, it really didn't feel all that different from snatch.

I don't wanna be quoted as saying you're entitled if he gives it to you, cause that might come back to haunt me someday.  But, if you want your hubbs to be a receiver, you're prolly gonna have to bribe him with a 3sum.  Talk to LW about or Min-O-Lee and see if one of them can arrange sum10 4ya.  GICH!


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea, Pretty Much, Bark!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Sounds like you've been with alot of freaky guys.......Congrats



girls talk and i think even worse than guys we tell each other sexual stuff. if you have ten female friends and 6 of their husbands/bfs like a finger in their ass or morrreeee during oral, it seems the freak ratio is pretty high. these are average women with regular joe men. men who would NEVER admit to their buddies what they do in the bedroom. trust me the ladies your girl hangs out with know. normal, sexually adventurous or even just curious men that know they have like a secret cum trigger in their ass are going to at least think about a little spelunking.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

postate baby, shit on my cock wing! ok? Atleast send me a story I can jack to, u know what daddy likes. *I am the light and the way*


----------



## seanpedro (Nov 29, 2010)

little wing...marry me lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 29, 2010)

I enjoy anal. I'm in.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I enjoy anal. I'm in.


 video or it never happened...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> video or it never happened...



Hmmmm, should hav gotten vid, but I was kinda in the moment. I'll have to remember that next time.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 29, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> I enjoy anal. I'm in.



Do you like diamonds also?  Will you.... Fuck. Nevermind.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Hmmmm, should hav gotten vid, but I was kinda in the moment. I'll have to remember that next time.


 Any nude pics of yourself will do. I don't want to get all technical on you so...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Do you like diamonds also?  Will you.... Fuck. Nevermind.



Caught the latest convo in the AP thread.  Did I tell you? You're a keeper.


----------



## onthegofun (Nov 30, 2010)

love giving ass fucking


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 1, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Need to make sure of something before I declare. Are we talking about females? I mean HUMAN females.


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

once in a while
id rather fuck a vag thoguh


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 2, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> once in a while
> id rather fuck a vag thoguh



Fuck both. Cover all the bases.


----------



## twstdn8v (Dec 2, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck both. Cover all the bases.



THIS!!
Never go Backdoor to front though lotsa nasty infections your riskin even with the cleanest of holes. 
 With that being said both are great and my wife is freaky as hell but to those that don't have a good willing woman.  just remind your your woman that what she won't do another woman will.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 2, 2010)

twstdn8v said:


> THIS!!
> Never go Backdoor to front though lotsa nasty infections your riskin even with the cleanest of holes.
> With that being said both are great and my wife is freaky as hell but to those that don't have a good willing woman.  just remind your your woman that what she won't do another woman will.



Yea, better to finish in da back entrance.  No switching holes allowed in my game.

Unless is from vag to ass, not back again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, better to finish in da back entrance. No switching holes allowed in my game.
> 
> Unless is from vag to ass, not back again.


 
you douche your arse before having anal? Ive had a bad experience, ended up with a 'chocolate coating' . . .  I dont think I'll ever hit the back door again


----------



## twstdn8v (Dec 3, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> you douche your arse before having anal? Ive had a bad experience, ended up with a 'chocolate coating' . . .  I dont think I'll ever hit the back door again



Footlong chili dog??  As long as there's no cheese your good


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 3, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> you douche your arse before having anal? Ive had a bad experience, ended up with a 'chocolate coating' . . . I dont think I'll ever hit the back door again


 

Fuck yea, I'd be so embarrassed to leave a choco anything on a guy.  I make sure vag (for tongue action) and balloon hole are squeaky clean.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Caught the latest convo in the AP thread.  Did I tell you? You're a keeper.



No, if you dig the backdoor stuff, you're a keeper.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck yea, I'd be so embarrassed to leave a choco anything on a guy. I make sure vag (for tongue action) and balloon hole are squeaky clean.


 
 @ 'balloon hole' . . just curious, so you do the whole 'douche' thing? Or you have other womanly tricks?


----------



## Autobot (Dec 5, 2010)

Itb !!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> @ 'balloon hole' . . just curious, so you do the whole 'douche' thing? Or you have other womanly tricks?


 

Lol I meant balloon knot.  And are you asking me if I stick a scrub brush up my ass or something?  Cum on, do you reall want to know about all that behind the scenes stuff?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 7, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol I meant balloon knot. And are you asking me if I stick a scrub brush up my ass or something? Cum on, do you reall want to know about all that behind the scenes stuff?


 
If ur asking Capt'n.......you bet your tight little pooper he wants to know every fucking detail.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2010)

Tesla said:


> If ur asking Capt'n.......you bet your tight little pooper he wants to know every fucking detail.


 
Lol.  What about feminine mystique?


----------



## canditeye (Dec 9, 2010)

that is nice


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pray to End Gay Anal Sex*
Gay, Anal Sex is the single most destructive causal force in nature today, the favorite weapon of the Devil. Here is a short list of things wrong with Gay, Anal Sex, or G.A.S. herein. 

G.A.S. releases toxic fumes into the environment when feces is burned by the friction of one man's member against the other man's prostate. This burning feces is released into the atmosphere in the form of methane gas, which depletes the ozone layer and causes global warming, thus proving that liberals are causing global warming with their G.A.S., and not Godly Republicans!

G.A.S. kills brain cells. The noxious fumes released from G.A.S. enter the central nervous system through the colon and the mucous membranes causing a euphoric sensation that can induce psychotic episodes. Little boys forced to watch G.A.S. can inhale these fumes through the nose or mouth and be stricken with similar symptoms to marijuana users: violent behavior, increased sexual desires, and the AIDS virus. 

G.A.S. renders the sphincter loose and functionless. How is the sphincter supposed to retain feces, when it has a man's penis constantly pumping in and out of it like a jackhammer? Like a blown gasket, the sphincter of the receiving homosexual is no longer able to retain feces, which is why gay men eat so many vegetables. 

G.A.S. causes God to strike its perpetrators down with the AIDS virus and the virus that causes AIDS. The AIDS virus needs no introduction.

G.A.S. is habit forming, and causes its perpetrators to becomes obsessed with spreading homosexuality to little children. New recruits are indoctrinated by prolonged sessions of ritual rape and other forms of anal abuse, often involving male idols, which are expressly forbidden by God, especially when inserted into the anus. 

G.A.S. is forbidden by the KJV1611, and is therefore inherently wrong. 

1 Corinthians 6:9-10 (King James Version) 9Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind, 10Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God.


Leviticus 18:22 (King James Version) 22Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.


Leviticus 20:13 (King James Version) 13If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them.


Romans 1:26-27 (King James Version) 26For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature: 27And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet.


Deuteronomy 23:17 There shall be no whore of the daughters of Israel, nor a sodomite of the sons of Israel. 


1 Kings 15:11-12 And Asa did that which was right in the eyes of the LORD, as did David his father. And he took away the sodomites out of the land, and removed all the idols that his fathers had made. 

1 Kings 22:45-46 45Now the rest of the acts of Jehoshaphat, and his might that he shewed, and how he warred, are they not written in the book of the chronicles of the kings of Judah? 46And the remnant of the sodomites, which remained in the days of his father Asa, he took out of the land. 


2 Kings 23:7 And he[Josiah] brake down the houses of the sodomites, that were by the house of the LORD, where the women wove hangings for the grove.

Isaiah 3:9 The shew of their countenance doth witness against them; and they declare their sin as Sodom, they hide it not. Woe unto their soul! for they have rewarded evil unto themselves.

Daniel 11:37 Neither shall he regard the God of his fathers, nor the desire of women, nor regard any god: for he shall magnify himself above all. (some believe this says the Antichrist will be gay)


1 Timothy 1:10 For whoremongers, for them that defile themselves with mankind, for menstealers, for liars, for perjured persons, and if there be any other thing that is contrary to sound doctrine;

Jude 7 Even as Sodom and Gomorrha, and the cities about them in like manner, giving themselves over to fornication, and going after strange flesh, are set forth for an example, suffering the vengeance of eternal fire. 


Let us all pray vigorously for an end to G.A.S. and its kissing cousin, the Lesbian Straddlehold. May these abominations be wiped out from God's Creation!!!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 26, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck yea, I'd be so embarrassed to leave a choco anything on a guy.  I make sure vag (for tongue action) and balloon hole are squeaky clean.



My gals gay bro told me enemas prior to anal winds up being a bigger stinkier mess, old shit from who knows when comes out, then there's leftover slurry that the suction pulls out of the deeper bowels....porn stars will tell you the same.....best thing is massive doses of immodium AD, so if they do strike gold it's a solid nugget and gets shoved back up...

And now you know and knowing I'd half the battle....Go Joe!


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

maniclion said:


> My gals gay bro told me enemas prior to anal winds up being a bigger stinkier mess, old shit from who knows when comes out, then there's leftover slurry that the suction pulls out of the deeper bowels....porn stars will tell you the same.....best thing is massive doses of immodium AD, so if they do strike gold it's a solid nugget and gets shoved back up...
> 
> And now you know and knowing I'd half the battle....Go Joe!


 

It aint something you do like five minutes before, that's for sure.  You know what works really well?  Take a bath, not a shower.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Anal is awesome.  Nothing about it is gay.....  You're banging a chick...

As for the ecstasy and porn....fooooo sho


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 27, 2010)

where is weldingman??


----------



## smoothasdee (Dec 27, 2010)

wow now this is a thread....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

vortrit==><==CellarDoor


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck yea, I'd be so embarrassed to leave a choco anything on a guy.  I make sure vag (for tongue action) and balloon hole are squeaky clean.


 ilovu


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> vortrit==><==CellarDoor



Hey! I just saw this!







Bad Vortrit.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey! I just saw this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because I went back and edited it after you read it. That's why there's an edit tag on the bottom.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's because I went back and edited it after you read it. That's why there's an edit tag on the bottom.



I see...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I see...



Don't me mad. I didn't just ram it home. I lubed it up and slid it in there like a gentelman...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't me mad. I didn't just ram it home. I lubed it up and slid it in there like a gentelman...



Gee, thanks.  I do appreciate the consideration.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Gee, thanks.  I do appreciate the consideration.



You are welcome.  I am so considerate...


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

damn, get a fucking room already. . .

lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You are welcome.  I am so considerate...



Yea, so am I....


Grab you ankles, I gotta get my strap on, it's your turn.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, so am I....
> 
> 
> Grab you ankles, I gotta get my strap on, it's your turn.



Oppss. Sorry, not this round. I have a doctors appointment. Maybe Saney can fill in.


----------



## stephfanny (Jan 28, 2011)

Lube it REALLY good...and ease it in Baby!!!


----------

